# Bully is itching and Biting Like Crazy...



## head-of-estate-bullies (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey,

So it's been a while since i have posted on here but my girl Chloey she is a bully has been itching and biting like crazy.. So i changed her food i was feeding her Iams and switched to Canidae about a week and a half ago how long will it take to see if that is causing her to itch like this? also she is a blue brindle and i have heard that blue's have skin problems sometimes anybody else have this problem? 

Thanks


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I would wait at least a month.

What treats are you feeding her, if any?


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have this same problem with Indi. Her hair even changed colors in the place where she started to lick, and she had little skin flakies, and since she has always been on monthly flea medication, I took her to the vet and it turned out to be allergies.

You can go to your vet and see if they have a special food that you are suppose to try for 60 days I believe, and give them only that, to see if it really is some sort of food allergy, but the bag is really expensive (90$??). I opted to go with a medicated shampoo that the vet suggested, because it wasn't as expensive and I think Indi is allergic to something in the air or our apartment. (The skin stuff started after we moved) Have you been using anything new to clean with? Anything on your carpets? Switched shampoo? If it just doesn't seem to get better, you can have your dog actually tested like they do for humans. I am not sure how much that runs, but it's sort of a last resort thing.

Hope that helps!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i think its a myth with the blues having skin probs , I have 2 blues and they are fine as well as the blues my friends all own. i would look more to what she is being fed whether treats or food, have you checked to see if she has fleas? you can also add fish oil to her food we use like 2 capsuls a day for our adults , we actually use omega 3-6-9 and noticed it has helped there skin and coat { more the dander that I have allergies too it s been alot better then it was}. Also could help feeding the oils if you live in the colder climates as indoor heat can have the same effect it does on people drying the skin out. I agree with the 1st response I wouldnt change her food up again this soon, and how did you switch her over from the other stuff? should be very gradual not just BAM here is your new food lol


----------



## head-of-estate-bullies (Jun 3, 2008)

k8nkane-I was feeding Her these Bones i got from costco a big red box i dont remember the name but i stopped about 3 weeks ago when i started noticing the itching..

sarie0417-Thanks for your input i have all wood floors in my house and i have checked her for fleas she looks clean and i have given her advantage during the summer i will have to check and see if we are using anything different in the house cleaning wise..

angelbaby-i have checked for fleas and given her treatments, i am going to try the fish oil because her coat has been looking a little dull and i switched her over gradually the first week i started half and half and then by the end of the week i gave 3/4 new food and 1/4 of the old food and at the end of this week i will make the complete switch.. 

I guess i just need to get her into the Vet things have been tuff financialy but it is what it is i love her to much..


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

Do you seen any redness or weird patches of fur anywhere? My vet also looked between Indi's toes and noticed some spots there that were red, and that's when she figured it was allergies. It seems like it really bothers her, and if you can find someone to get her to the vet, that would be the best option. Hope everything turn out ok in the end!


----------



## head-of-estate-bullies (Jun 3, 2008)

sarie0417 said:


> Do you seen any redness or weird patches of fur anywhere? My vet also looked between Indi's toes and noticed some spots there that were red, and that's when she figured it was allergies. It seems like it really bothers her, and if you can find someone to get her to the vet, that would be the best option. Hope everything turn out ok in the end!


Thanks i will check between her toes tonight when i get home but yeah i need to get her to the vet.. Thanks for all of your input it is much appreciated..


----------



## head-of-estate-bullies (Jun 3, 2008)

So i am back again finally got my girl in to the vet but was not any help all the vet said is he's not sure what it is and wanted me to pay $500 to have this allergy test done and i just can not afford that right now so here are a few pics i took let me know what you guys think thanks.


----------



## preciousc760 (Sep 16, 2015)

omg. my dog has the same. I took her to the vet they gave me some pills for her but it stopped the itching. but now she's doing the same. we really need help. from people here 
cause those vets charge up to 200 for just a visit a check and pills


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

preciousc760 said:


> omg. my dog has the same. I took her to the vet they gave me some pills for her but it stopped the itching. but now she's doing the same. we really need help. from people here
> cause those vets charge up to 200 for just a visit a check and pills


a good vet will be able to help more than any of us. but we can make better suggestions if you post pics in a new thread.


----------

